# For Airframes



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Terry,

Well I have a surpise today for you. I took these this morning and thought you could make a great model with it. I might be going back tommorrow depending on weather so if you need a different shot I will see what I can do. This is the final results of 3 different owners in its life time and 38 years of restoration. I got to talk the pilot and restorer of this aircraft. The owner allowed him to bring it to airventure this year and what a hit it was. Yes this is a Griffon powered sea fire and you are not seeing things. 

All the best
Paul


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2010)

Way cool! Love the improved magazine wells for easy access.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Way cool! Love the improved magazine wells for easy access.



Thanks Matt, Im hoping the weather will stay nice as I want to go back tommorrow.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics Paul ! What a superb restoration, and a nice presentation too. I think a 1/48th scale kit of this Mark has just been released by someone - sure I've seen an advert very recently. Don't know much about the Royal Navy stuff, so can't say which Mark it is without checking. I always think that anything which can flap bits of its wings around like that can't be right!!!
I have to say it's more aesthetically pleasing than some of the later Griffon Seafires, with the contra-rotating props - they're a Hippocroccofrog in a babe's body !
Thanks for the pics mate, I'll have to see what I can do, model-wise, at some stage.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2010)

Great stuff here Paul.  THX for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Your welcome there Terry, Its a MK XV so you wont have to look it up. There are only 4 known sea fires left in the world. Nice thing about this one is it fly's. Besides since I cant talk you into building a wild cat I figured I would go to something from Britain 

Thanks Wojtek, maybe others can use this for modeling as well.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 27, 2010)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Great stuff, thanks for sharing.



Your welcome hawkeye!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice photos of a beautiful bird!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

What a beautiful machine! You might have to break the rules and post those pictures bigger they're so beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Now thats one great looking Seafire!! Nice photos Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, for those that didnt know it the think sitting on the ground is a slipper tank for the seafire.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, with so few Seafires left it's good to see some quality shots of one 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2010)

That ROCKS Paul!!!! Way to go, and great shots to sir!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome shots Paul, lookin forward to more...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, the airshow is still going on but you can find a few other pictures at this link about half way down and through the rest of the pages.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/airventure-2010-a-25471-2.html


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 27, 2010)

ooOOOoooOOOooooodroooolstuff!  
Awesome photos, love 'em! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent Paul....!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2010)

very nice pics Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys and gal's


----------



## ppopsie (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool (I tend to be urged to start building another one when I see pics like these and that has been my biggest trouble).


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2010)

What a fantastic looking bird. I bet that owner has to take about 15 valium's every time it takes to the air.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> What a fantastic looking bird. I bet that owner has to take about 15 valium's every time it takes to the air.



Im sure thats quite true, I found out that the airframe only had 10 hours on it when they brought it to the Airventure this year.


----------

